# Cerakoted P6 - 02/26/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought that I had posted this the other day. But I guess it disappeared. I finished this one up just the other day. For those Sig fans out there, this one turned out really nice. Hope you like the photo.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Man i miss my P6.. Nice work Tim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim, fer the Sig dummies such as myself you need ta start w/ a before pic of your canvas brother...I'm assuming you did both colors since its on the description? The gun was SS/blued before? Liking your works!!!!


----------

